# Fishing Rod - Ugly Stick Lite 8-17lbs MH



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

This is an Ugly Stick Lite fishing rod. I bought it in the Florida Keys because another rod I took down there broke. I used it 3 times, brought it home and haven't had a use for it since.

This rod is medium heavy action, 1 piece, and is rated for 8-17 pound test line.

The plastic is still on the cork handle, it's practically new. It was $40 new. I'm asking $25


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Where do you live? I'll buy it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

PM Sent. Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Sale fell through. Rod is still in the market.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Still available.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a steal at $25, if I hadn't just picked up 4 rods at Cabela's I would be all over this, Ugly Stik are some of the best rods around for the money. Just out of curiosity, where are you located?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in Salt Lake 06. Holladay, to be specific.


----------

